# Computer specifications for a lost newbie



## PlumeLilas (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello everyone!
I am so sorry for the long post!
Can I have your point of view on something please? Thanks so much.

Long story short, I would like to ask you if you can tell me what computer specs I need if I freeze all my tracks in audio except the one I am playing, and to have very low MIDI latency.
And mostly I would be very greatful for any advice regarding the CPU.

I am new to sample libraries and I have read a lot of threads on here, but I have not really found a concrete response to my question.
I have a phone but I don't have a PC yet and I plan on using Spitfire or Orchestral Tool's, 8dio's, Audiobro's, Fluffy's libraries for instance.

So I am looking at computer specs but honestly I feel overwhelmed by all of this.
I have a dream configuration saved on a website and it's over 5000 $.
It's with Ryzen Threadripper 24 cores.
I don't have this kind of money at all, or rather, I am afraid of spending that much for a PC while I am only new and it represents a lot of money for me at once.
For example, my 8dio, Spitfire libraries I want to buy them over multiple months.
And even years probably.
I have played a bit of small libraries on my mum's computer, I have only bought a few libraries, but not large ones at all.
And I am not sure I need this wonderful computer. It's idiot to break the bank if you don't use your machine at its plain potential, right?

But the thing is I don't mind freezing each track in audio and reactivating it. Music is only a hobbie for me for now.
I have all my time really.
I don't see a problem with this for my case. Do you think it's stupid to write this or can I indeed be happy with this workflow?
Don't hesitate to tell me if it's stupid.

I trust your experience a lot. But I feel like you are all very great composers, but it's not my case, lol.
I don't want my tracks taking ages to reactivate or freeze though. I mean if the whole process takes 10 min, I won't be happy either. But if it's pretty quick, I surely don't mind.
Like if it's between 5 and 25 secs, I don't care.
I want to write orchestral music, or fantasy shimering stuff.

My criteria are:
1. A low MIDI latency.
I would like to play on my keyboard and hear the sound in real time.
On my mum's computer, the delay is very high, like almost 1 sec or maybe 1 sec or more and really, it kills my musical inspiration.
I can't stand it haha.
I don't know what computer she has but it's very old and makes a ton of noise like a car, she never uses it.
Also when you click on something the computer "purrs".
I can't keep the tempo if the delay is so high and it makes me unhappy.

2. Being able to handle at least one track with the most demanding patch from, say Berlin for example.
I don't mind purging samples and doing batch resave.
I already have 2 SSDS (Samsung T7) for my samples, so libraries will be streamed on them.
(Unless you tell me that they are bad.)

3. Freezing and unfreezing not taking ages, less than 31 seconds for one track.

That's all. So do you think a laptop with 16 gb of RAM can do it?
Or do I need to go with 32 gb?

And for the CPU, I'm completely lost, really.
I have read all the advice I could find but I still don't know what kind of CPU I need.
I9? I7? Ryzen 7? Ryzen 9?
How many cores? I really don't have an idea, because I have the feeling that people don't like freezing/unfreezing tracks so they need a lot of cores, or they don't have the time to do it, or it kills their workflow.
Do you think I need to go over 3 ghz?
I would prefer to go with Ryzen if possible because it's cheaper, but if Intel is what I need I'll go with Intel.

Thank you a lot for reading me and for any kind of insight you can give me.


----------



## proxima (Nov 29, 2021)

First, breathe.

Stop worrying so much about the CPU. It probably won't be your bottleneck.

Choose a low-cost dedicated audio interface. If you aren't planning on recording, you don't need anything too fancy to start with. Look at stuff from Focusrite as an example. You might even try it on your mom's computer and see if you can reduce your buffer size and get latency down before buying anything else.. 

Some libraries will have latency (e.g. string legato libraries). There are often settings to turn this down somewhat, but it's unavoidable. Test out your settings with something like a piano.

Planning on freezing and unfreezing all the time isn't really necessary in 2021. We're not all working with monstrous machines and VEPro slaves. Modern computers can handle a fair number of tracks without breaking much of a sweat. Whether you choose a laptop or a desktop (really more of a cost vs. portability tradeoff), look for at least four cores and try to get 32 GB of RAM (or more, but 32 GB is workable) The RAM will be your bottleneck with the kinds of orchestral libraries you're talking about. Your SSDs are fine. While I've been in the Mac world for a long time, I haven't heard of major issues with AMD processors. 

Honestly, I think you could get a <$500 desktop off the shelf, max it out with 32 GB of RAM purchased separately, add a monitor, add a Focusrite interface (or similar, I personally have used a Steinberg UR22 for years), and take it pretty far. One advantage of going the desktop route is that it's easier to get 32 GB of RAM than on laptops. Sadly, the sample libraries will quickly exceed the cost of the system. Even a decent MIDI keyboard will be a sizable part of the cost.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 29, 2021)

Check your DAW specifications to see if it will work with AMD. Most will, as long as it is not too slow. ProTools can be fussy. Otherwise, minimum i7 and 32 GB RAM, as Proxima says, will take you far. And this is because you are looking at orchestral libraries. If you do pop/rock/country/hip hop/etc... 16 GB will work. 

As a note, there are MSI laptops that will not only take 2 drives, but will let you upgrade RAM to 64 GBs. Most desktop computers will also let you upgrade drives and RAM. I say this because you can start with an okay computer and upgrade parts when prices drop or you find you need to upgrade. Expect to only be able to upgrade RAM and drives. Upgrading the CPU can be iffy due to motherboard limitations. 

The Scarlett is a decent starting audio interface. if you're not recording audio, just get the Solo. 

Have fun!


----------



## Roland-Music (Nov 30, 2021)

Hmm, there are TWO bottlenecks for Music production with a DAW:

- Fast SSDs for the Libaries, M2.PCIe 4.0 preferred 
- RAM, RAM, RAM, 64GB and more for Orchestral Music stuff

Everything else can be today's standard.


----------

